# John Deere 1977 snow blower 32a installation



## alexbarker49 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello, first post.

I'm trying to install my snow blower and can't figure out what the anchor does.

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt

Its item 11 on the drive shaft assembly.

It seems to point towards the ground when installed. Did I do it wrong? Also seems as if there should be a tension spring... Am I missing one?











when I bought I was told all parts were there. I am having Tribble finding a user manual online. 

All help appreciated.


----------



## alexbarker49 (Nov 5, 2012)

Additionally its a model l100 or just 100.. 









You can kind of see the snowblower I'm the photo attached. I will take a photo if the anchor in question later


----------



## alexbarker49 (Nov 5, 2012)

Not sure why one picture is up side down, but this anchor rod, I don't understand what it does. 

Any explanation would be great


----------



## alexbarker49 (Nov 5, 2012)

I thought I would follow up that the anchor appears to be nothing other then a guide for the pulleys, and the exploded view diagram is incorrect on its orientation.


----------



## will0967 (Jan 4, 2013)

Did you ever get this set up and working? We have the same tractor/snowblower, but we can't figure out the belt routing. Do you have any additional pictures of the belt? Thanks.


----------



## alexbarker49 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hope this helps. Took me a couple hours to figure out initially.
Watch for the bolt rubbing on the belt. (No idea if this is avoidable) 
Additionally, I've found blowing snow in 1st gear is best, and I also ordered a set of tire chains because the turf tires wont get me back up my driveway.


----------



## will0967 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks, that helps a lot. Unfortunately, we're missing that assembly with the two pulleys and springs, so I think we're stuck with an unusable snowblower.


----------



## uniquedawg1 (Jul 19, 2014)

ive found out that hook tension belt when you drop blower down ,yuo can have pto engaged and when you lift blower the tension of belt releases

your pics and diagrams helped out great so im going to post pics on everything just need to find trans belt numbers primary and secondary so i can replace thembefore sno flies


----------

